

Why This Crisis Isn't Like 2008 - Sandman
http://professional.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904140604576496241939456906.html

======
pedalpete
I think this article looking at the two major financial drops as independent
events is mis-guided.

The article states that the 2008 financial collapse was caused from the
bottom-up, starting with mortgage lending.

It then goes on to state that the current drop is a result of 'Governments
around the world, unable to stimulate their economies and get their houses in
order, have gradually lost the trust of the business and financial
communities.'

But the reason the governments were trying to stimulate their economies was as
a result of the 2008 recession. Wasn't most of the spending and debt which
accumulated a result of the stimulation packages aimed at resolving the 2008
drops?

